

Show HN: My GPL/Creative-commons xmas game. (Github link at bottom of page) - pre
http://dalliance.net/xmas2011/

======
pre
Mostly creative commons blender models sourced from opengameart.org and
blendswap, Jamaendo sourced music.

Built it weekends and evenings in November as an experiment to see what came
out of starting coding with no aim other than "Something xmasy built from
creative commons things" and then coding based on what I found through
searches.

